# Warehouse Supermarkets



## Aussie_Pete (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi all,

Are there any large warehouse supermarkets in Abu Dhabi similar to Costco or discount supermarkets like Aldi or Lidl?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Aussie_Pete said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Are there any large warehouse supermarkets in Abu Dhabi similar to Costco or discount supermarkets like Aldi or Lidl?


Not to my knowledge along the lines of Costco.

There are various supermarkets catering to all nationalities, high end to middle end, such as Spinneys, LuLu and Cooperative Society type. But not the likes of Lidl or Aldi.


----------

